# Healthspan voucher?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I usually get a voucher code in the CnMC magazine (but not in Jan 19 mag), also with CC mag but since I have that only online I can find nothing. And again, with the NT magazine - if that one has arrived this month, I've mislaid it!

Can anyone help? 

Thanks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure what you are talking about Jean

If it’s health foods go online

They are often cheaper 

Just take care to check the details , strengths and purity before you buy

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah Jean. All Greek to me.


Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, it was a bit Greek!!

There is usually an advert for Healthspan with a discount code in the Caravan and Motorhome Club magazine (though I don't see one in the Jan 19 magazine); also there would be a discount code in the Caravan Club magazine but I don't have a paper copy of that, only the online version, and I can find nothing there. 

Also, the National Trust magazine would normally have an advert with discount code, but if that magazine has arrived this month, I've mislaid it!

Yes, Sandra, I do shop online - did all the investigation and know what I want - but I'd rather buy with a discount!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh it's drugs Jean..................

https://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/healthspan

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aye, drugs!

I was hoping for a code from one of the magazines as they tend to be something like £2 or 3 off £12 or 15 or so.

But thanks for the link!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought I saw some discounts there Jean.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I think I buy with discount 

I buy spirrannila , turmeric, milk thistle , Co enzyme 

I also buy Vit D 

Because our doctor says even though the consultant prescribed it 

You can buy it at the chemist

But for us it should be free on prescription 

But I really can’t be bothered arguing 

I’d rather buy it 

Because I know after thee months he’ll take blood tests pronounce it fine 

And cancell it

Of course it’s fine 

We’ve taken supplements 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I thought I saw some discounts there Jean.
> 
> Ray.


Yes there are Ray - the ones I'm looking for are generally bigger discount. But there's not much in it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My doc prescription for Vit D, and I get it free.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are lucky Kev

When myVit D gets low I suffer cramps 

My GP insisted on regular tests despite my consultant prescribed it 

A check took weeks , came back OK well it would wouldnt it 

But by the time it came back 

I’m back to cramps

Albert was tested by his consultant

His vit D was low

Often the case in cancer he said 

Wrote to the GP 

Who told Albert you can buy it 

And yes we can and do 

We can afford it

I don’t want hassle 

Sandra


----------

